# Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answers



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi experts,

requesting your expert opinion on the following issue.

According to the following link (I have lodged my visa application, but some of the answers I gave are wrong. What can I do?), we can inform about the incorrect answers we have given in our 189 visa application.

Actually I've received invitation against my EOI to submit visa application but my wife passport is not ready. And on the visa application online form, wife passport details are mandatory fields. So what if I provide wrong answers now and will receive passport in 5 - 8 weeks and then will upload *Form 1023* to inform about my incorrect answers?

Expert opinions are humbly requested.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

You mean you'll provide wrong passport details of your wife for time being on purpose and then submit 1023 with the right info once the passport is issued ?


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> You mean you'll provide wrong passport details of your wife for time being on purpose and then submit 1023 with the right info once the passport is issued ?


Yes dear. I want to submit with incorrect passport details so that my application status is in progress. 

In the meanwhile, my wife passport will be ready in next 5 - 8 weeks hopefully. And I'll upload/send 1023 form once I receive her passport.

What is your expert opinion dear?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Why dont apply 189 visa for yourself right now ? Not that you ll get PR in 3 months due to External Security Checks it ll be delayed might take easily 18 to 24 months as you are a Pakistani & you are aware of this fact. 

You can add your wife as migrating dependent when she gets her passport issued. You have all the time in world.

You better of not lying 
1st LIE : Providing wrong details on purpose.
2nd LIE : Form 1023 has a part where you explain "Why was incorrect information provided?" you gonna lie here gain stating it was typo or something else.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Why dont apply 189 visa for yourself right now ? Not that you ll get PR in 3 months due to External Security Checks it ll be delayed might take easily 18 to 24 months as you are a Pakistani & you are aware of this fact.
> 
> You can add your wife as migrating dependent when she gets her passport issued. You have all the time in world.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much dear for your kind guidance and expert opinion.

But I'm facing next level issue while filling my visa application. 

No matter I add my wife under *Migrating family members* on page number 6/17 or under *Non-migrating dependent family members* on page number 10/17, passport details are mandatory.

Then how can I even proceed with my application without it ? My wife does not have passport yet but will ultimately receive in next 5 - 8 weeks.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Dont add her either as Migrating or non-migrating.
Be an individual applicant.
Once you get her passport issued call up 0061 131881 and tell them that you want to add your wife as migrating dependent or if you get any communication from a CO through email, send a email to include your wife as migrating dependent.

or let the invitation lapse and do it again when you have everything in hand which you should have done in the first place(if this option is chosen remember you have wasted an valuable visa invitation)


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Dont add her either as Migrating or non-migrating.
> Be an individual applicant.
> Once you get her passport issued call up 0061 131881 and tell them that you want to add your wife as migrating dependent or if you get any communication from a CO through email, send a email to include your wife as migrating dependent.
> 
> or let the invitation lapse and do it again when you have everything in hand which you should have done in the first place(if this option is chosen remember you have wasted an valuable visa invitation)


Not a good idea to not disclose spouse details completely. All dependents need to be declared and details filled in - whether migrating or not.

The only option I see is, let the invitation lapse, and reapply after passport.

@mojmoj, Form 1023 is for correcting mistakes, and you will have to explain why the mistake happened. In this case, since the passport will have an issue date AFTER the application date, it will be evident to the CO that the original information was intentionally false. That will adversely impact the application.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks to all so much. My invitation will expire on jan 27, 2015. I hope to get passport within this month ideally. So based on your advices, I'll apply once I receive my wife passport.

I was just discussing options to avail time to apply as soon as possible even without waiting for the passport of my wife.

Anyways, I get your idea that is quite logical and will do the same.

Thanks all so much once again.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
Does anyone know how to update form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers??
Is it done through Immiaccount?? If yes, then under what section??
Or do i need to send an email somewhere??
P.s: I have lodged my visa application today under 189 category and put my parents as dependents but need to remove them as they are not financially dependent on me..

Please advise.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can upload it on your ImmiAccount. I don't think the category is too important, so I'd simply select the one that is closest or if there is an "Other" option.


----------

